# My Ascension Plan (16, Ricecel)



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

*Softmaxxes*

*Skincare*
Right now, my skin is pretty shit. I have acne on my forehead,cheeks, and chin, and my skin is pretty oily. Right now, I can only work with the stuff my parents use since they are pretty bluepilled ab looksmaxxing at my age, so not many options available atm. I'm also working on trying to make my complexion as naturally pale as possible, as it gives kpop appeal: something I need to maximize on as a ricecel.
*Topical Aloe Vera*
Very underrated and contains a shit ton of benefits for skin. It's great at promoting collagen production, reduces acne scars, and somewhat helps for preventing acne too. Also gives skin some hydration, which is always nice.
*Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream*
Helps keep skin moisturized, esp in the morning when im waiting in the cold, dry, air for my bus. Non-comodegenic too so it doesn't block up my pores.
*Sunscreen*
Pretty self explanatory. Blocks out sun for acne and keeps my light complexion.
*Water*
I drink about 1/2-1 gallon a day and I've noticed that it helps with acne and somewhat on my bloat.
*Exercise*
Starting to exercise more consistently with a Push Pull Legs program, which should help my skin.
*Diet*
I've cut out most added sugar and try to minimize sodium intake. Eating a shit ton of foods like eggs too which are good for my skin and have a lot of protein.

*Hair*
*Hairstyle*
With how important hair is for kpopmaxxing, it's crucial that I find a decent hairstyle ASAP. Not too sure on this yet because I have a wider face, but I'm thinking of a middle part which will probably need some sort of perm (wavy?). As long as I can convince my parents to grow out my hair, I should be fine and I think I'll be more confident on what style I'm looking for.
*Less Shampoo*
I use shampoo ab once to twice a week nowadays instead of the almost daily use that I did before. Hopefully should help me keep hair healthy, as it'll probably go to shit if/when I get a perm.
*Eyebrows*
TBH I have decent eyebrows for a rice and they're thicker and longer than most of the studycelling ricecel shitters that I know. I'm thinking of applying both castor and peppermint oil for more hairs and thickeness, along with fixing assymetries. If this doesn't work out, I'll probably look into some good microneedling procedures.
*Product*
Probably goes in the hairstyle category, but shit like sea salt spray, clay, wax, etc should help me style my hair more easily after I watch some guides.

*Style*
*Clothing*
Def underrated if kpopmaxxing or looksmaxxing in general. Having good style makes you look more NT and good clothes are the most important part of style.
*Accessories*
Will probably invest in a chain, earrings, and rings for accessories. Should help with my style.
*Shoes*
I just need a pair of white AF 1s since they are the most NT shoes and go with any style.
*Cologne*
Not much to explain here. 

*Teeth*
*Whitening*
Probably one of the looksmaxxes that will not be available until later, but will probably plan to professionally whiten teeth. I just need to save up enough money and I'm good.
*Oil Pulling*
Haven't done much research on it but might give it a try. I've seen some anecdotal results here so who knows, maybe it'll work.

*Lips*
Don't really have much I can do here. Chapstick and brushing them (exfoliation) is the most I can do. Consistently drinking a shit ton of water will probably make them look more hydrated too.

*Contacts?*
I have the same dark shit color eyes that most rices have. If I can get colored contacts and not get caught w/o them (meaning I start wearing them in college) would be huge halo. Not too sure about this one since my smv will go even lower than what my shit ricecel genes have given me if I get caught.

*Tattoos*
Definitely something I won't be able to get until later because of parents, but when I'm in college, a decent, clean tat should raise my smv up a bit and make me seem more NT.


*Hardmaxxes*

*Height*
Right now, I'm 5'9 barefoot and with me being 16 years old, I'm not sure if I can really grow much anymore. With what I said previously, there's not really much I can do either due to parents, so HGH is not an option.
*Vit D*
I'll start spending some time outside daily in the sunlight (w sunscreen ofc) with short sleeves and shorts to get as much vit d as possible without hurting my complexion and skin.
*Working Out*
By increasing testosterone and HGH by working out with the PPL plan I mentioned earlier, should help me get closer to my potential height.
*Sleep*
My sleep schedule right now is absolutely fucked. I get little to no sleep because of how studying for SATs and procrastination/videogames have messed up my schedule. Now that I finished SATs and cut off most gaming, I will be able to improve my sleep schedule and hopefully get enough HGH and testosterone from sleep to gain some height.

*Posture*
Mewing, chintucks, postural exercises, and working out should help fix my posture that has been anally fucked by the aforementioned studycelling and videogames. 

*Muscle*
Nothing much to say here outside of the usual gymmaxxing. PPL, decent diet, more sleep, should help me gain muscle. I'm also pretty facially bloated due to my shitty rice bones even tho I am low bf (I have pretty defined abs and can see ribcage) and quite lean already.

*Surgeries*
Hopefully if I can drop some subtle lookspills to my parents, smooth talking, etc, I can manipulate into getting me some procedures. This is the most crucial part of me ascending from riceceldom.
*Double Eyelid Surgery*
Often seen as a rite of passage of age in Korea (because most of them are ricecel chinks like me), having chink monolids have been a huge fucking falio on me all my life. JFL I have to strain my eyes to open them as wide as I can and it causes forehead wrinkles (which I hide with bangs), probably looks autistic, and even then, my eyes still look chink. My friends and family point out that I have chink eyes all the time, and what makes this worse is that I'm the only one in my family with them. Shouldn't be too hard to convince getting this procedure and an absolute necessity if I want to escape riceceldom. Bonus, it's also cheaper (about $2,500), quicker, and has a faster recovery time than most procedures.
*Rhinoplasty*
My nose is just as bad as my eyes. It's deviated, no definition whatsoever, bulbous, and I also have no fucking nose bridge (thanks rice genes). Once again, I'm the only one in my family with such an ugly fucking nose and I can't even fraud this shit jfl. Thank god we still have to wear masks in school. This one will definitely be much harder to get due to the cost and recovery time. I might have to moneymaxx on my own for this procedure.
*Bimax or MSE+FM (Grummons)*
Almost 100% I will have to get either one with my own money. You could probably set up a fucking picnic on my face with how flat my maxilla is. The recessed chin isn't doing me any good either. Still doing more research on these, as while MSE+FM is much much cheaper, it could possibly descend me. Bimax, while more consistent, is 50 fucking thousand dollars. Maybe if I can relate this to my airways, tmj problems, and sleep problems?

*Mewing*
JFL. Has made probably zero changes for me and the chewcope has given me chronic tmj. Will probably just soft mew for postural reasons.


*Conclusion*
I pray every day that I will somehow ascend from riceceldom. Will probably try reincarnationmaxxing if I don't get out.


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

Tagging some people.
@thecel @volcelfatcel @Mongrelcel @Lmao @Hozay @gamma @Latebloomer10 @gigi @MyAssStinksLikeShit @LooksOverAll @disillusioned


----------



## RoundHouse (Dec 20, 2021)

Fuck your parents and blast t hgh and ai or youll fucking regret it​


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> Fuck your parents and blast t hgh and ai or youll fucking regret it​


bro I wish. unfortunate that I was born into studycel family.


----------



## N1666 (Dec 20, 2021)

Stop reading at ricecel because no amount of looksmaxxing will help you


----------



## gamma (Dec 20, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## mogstar (Dec 20, 2021)

Dn rd but I truly wish you the best


----------



## Broly (Dec 20, 2021)

mogs me


----------



## delusionalretard (Dec 20, 2021)

You seem to have good introspective understanding of what needs to be done. Now its just up for you to be consistant and pull through with the plans. What is the goal of your lookmaxxing journey?


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> You seem to have good introspective understanding of what needs to be done. Now its just up for you to be consistant and pull through with the plans. What is the goal of your lookmaxxing journey?


Hopefully to reach HTN-changlite through kpopmaxxing.


----------



## delusionalretard (Dec 20, 2021)

rottingricecel said:


> Hopefully to reach HTN-changlite through kpopmaxxing.


Just make sure that you are NT enough to reap the rewards.


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 20, 2021)

rottingricecel said:


> As long as I can convince my parents to grow out my hair


Most important thing is to become lowinhibmaxxed and don't care about your parents opinion.

Other than that it looks good. I would be cautious with tattoos (now to think of it, I've never seen one irl on an Asian guy) because high class looks = everything.

And finally aloe vera is toxic. Just go to the dermatologist who will give you topical tretinoin. That's super based.

You're gonna make it


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

Anomaly said:


> And finally aloe vera is toxic. Just go to the dermatologist who will give you topical tretinoin. That's super based.


Wait what. Source? And I'll look into tretinoin ty


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 20, 2021)

rottingricecel said:


> Source?


This forum


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

Anomaly said:


> This forum


I don't think I've ever seen anything negative ab aloe vera. Mogger plant tbh


----------



## ROTTING (Dec 20, 2021)

dn rd + mocks me


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Dec 20, 2021)

Good luck, even breaking out of the studycel mindset many asian parents raise their children in is a huge improvement in life.

Make it out with your best


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Good luck, even breaking out of the studycel mindset many asian parents raise their children in is a huge improvement in life.
> 
> Make it out with your best


ty bro


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 20, 2021)

brutal getting height mogged by asian zoomers what has this world come to


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 20, 2021)

forced SATcelling is too relatable


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> forced SATcelling is too relatable


tbh i got 1520 so at least I got a decent score by the end. not worth being a ricecel tho ofc. would trade chang status for a 900 in a heartbeat


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 20, 2021)

rottingricecel said:


> tbh i got 1520 so at least I got a decent score by the end. not worth being a ricecel tho ofc. would trade chang status for a 900 in a heartbeat


pray to gandy I get a 1560 superscored on my SAT bruh (rn im a sophomore)

1520 should cut it for top 30 schools


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> pray to gandy I get a 1560 superscored on my SAT bruh (rn im a sophomore)
> 
> 1520 should cut it for top 30 schools


Praying for you bro


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 20, 2021)

All Asians should inject testosterone. I'm usually very against injecting test, but since Asians don't naturally produce any it's necessary


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Dec 20, 2021)

What kind of eye surgery are you getting? The tapered double eyelid or the parallel? Are you also getting canthoplasties done as well?


----------



## Hozay (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Sens (Dec 20, 2021)

rottingricecel said:


> chewcope has given me chronic tmj.



incel trait


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 20, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> What kind of eye surgery are you getting? The tapered double eyelid or the parallel? Are you also getting canthoplasties done as well?


probably a tapered crease as it looks more natural. the goal isn’t to make it so my eyes are a halo to everyone who sees me, it’s to make me lose the chink look at the very minimum. i can send u my pics if u have any suggestions, and no i have not looked into canthoplasties yet


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 20, 2021)

Send me a pic I'm asian also


rottingricecel said:


> probably a tapered crease as it looks more natural. the goal isn’t to make it so my eyes are a halo to everyone who sees me, it’s to make me lose the chink look at the very minimum. i can send u my pics if u have any suggestions, and no i have not looked into canthoplasties yet


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Dec 21, 2021)

Mirin that you have self-awareness at 16, since most Asians are bluepilled autistic studycucks who dont care about girls. You need to distance yourself from that stereotype at all costs. 

Double eyelid surgery should be your first priority imo, it will boost you a couple points. Monolids are a huge failo.

good luck OP , asian smv is rising


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 21, 2021)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> Mirin that you have self-awareness at 16, since most Asians are bluepilled autistic studycucks who dont care about girls. You need to distance yourself from that stereotype at all costs.
> 
> Double eyelid surgery should be your first priority imo, it will boost you a couple points. Monolids are a huge failo.
> 
> good luck OP , asian smv is rising


Thanks bro


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Dec 21, 2021)

Also 300 mg testosterone aromasin and some gh if u can afford.


----------



## ChadsAreCool (Dec 21, 2021)

ChadsAreCool said:


> Also 300 mg testosterone aromasin and some gh if u can afford.


Do this if u r serious


----------



## entropy137 (Dec 21, 2021)

ChadsAreCool said:


> Also 300 mg testosterone aromasin and some gh if u can afford.


If you're gonna roid, you should also use a DHT based steroid like mastering. Asians also lack DHT which is more androgenic than testosterone.


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 21, 2021)

Fellow ricecel look into Le Fort II since asians sometimes have a recessed nasal bone, also eyebrow and eyelash maxxing


----------



## nightg (Dec 21, 2021)

rottingricecel said:


> *Whitening*
> Probably one of the looksmaxxes that will not be available until later, but will probably plan to professionally whiten teeth. I just need to save up enough money and I'm good.


you can whiten pretty cheap imo just get some hydrogen peroxide whitening trays
good thread -> https://looksmax.org/threads/teeth-whitening-mega-thread.101590/


----------



## rottingricecel (Dec 21, 2021)

ChadsAreCool said:


> Do this if u r serious


Unfortunately not possible. I have no way of purchasing my own products w/o my parents knowing and they don't see the real importance of looksmaxxing at my age.


----------



## Lihito (Jan 1, 2022)

RoundHouse said:


> Fuck your parents and blast t hgh and ai or youll fucking regret it​


Chad move tbh might overdose


----------



## pneumocystosis (Jan 1, 2022)

you're a smart guy. You're on the right path to ascension


----------



## Alibaba69 (Jan 1, 2022)

Listen up, height and money max needs to be ur priority
That's all


----------



## pumpkineater (Jan 7, 2022)

entropy137 said:


> If you're gonna roid, you should also use a DHT based steroid like mastering. Asians also lack DHT which is more androgenic than testosterone.


High iq baldmaxxing


----------



## entropy137 (Jan 7, 2022)

pumpkineater said:


> High iq baldmaxxing


How often do you see an Asian go bald early? DHT only accelerates early male pattern baldness if you have the gene for it already. Being Asian sucks in so many ways but at least we have this.


----------



## pumpkineater (Jan 8, 2022)

entropy137 said:


> How often do you see an Asian go bald early? DHT only accelerates early male pattern baldness if you have the gene for it already. Being Asian sucks in so many ways but at least we have this.


asians produce less dht than whites or blacks
that's why they're less prone to baldness


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 8, 2022)

pumpkineater said:


> asians produce less dht than whites or blacks
> that's why they're less prone to baldness


From what I seen when I go outside there is a ton of balding asian men but they are usually older


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Jan 16, 2022)

rottingricecel said:


> probably a tapered crease as it looks more natural. the goal isn’t to make it so my eyes are a halo to everyone who sees me, it’s to make me lose the chink look at the very minimum. i can send u my pics if u have any suggestions, and no i have not looked into canthoplastie


Double eye lid surgery on asian males looks subhuman, Prominent browridges on asian mogs.


----------



## Mewton (Feb 5, 2022)

entropy137 said:


> How often do you see an Asian go bald early? DHT only accelerates early male pattern baldness if you have the gene for it already. Being Asian sucks in so many ways but at least we have this.


----------



## entropy137 (Feb 7, 2022)

Mewton said:


>



Dang haha


----------



## entropy137 (Feb 7, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> Double eye lid surgery on asian males looks subhuman, Prominent browridges on asian mogs.


Asian browridges don't give you low set eyebrows unfortunately


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 8, 2022)

entropy137 said:


> Asian browridges don't give you low set eyebrows unfortunately


Browridge prominent browridge and low set eyebrows are two different things


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 8, 2022)

Get epicanthoplasty


----------



## Deleted member 15601 (Feb 9, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Stop reading at ricecel because no amount of looksmaxxing will help you


whats up with the racism on this forum?


----------



## entropy137 (Feb 10, 2022)

siegram186 said:


> whats up with the racism on this forum?


It's the internet so there's nothing we can do about it. Thing is, I'd rather deal with this toxicity than the well meaning ignorance of normie culture.


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Feb 27, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Browridge prominent browridge and low set eyebrows are two different things


Bro what determines the position of the eyebrows then, I'm an eyebrow cel


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 27, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> Bro what determines the position of the eyebrows then, I'm an eyebrow cel


 sucks doesn't it


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Feb 27, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> sucks doesn't it


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 27, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> Bro what determines the position of the eyebrows then, I'm an eyebrow cel


A low set browridge makes your eyebrows low set


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Feb 27, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> A low set browridge makes your eyebrows low set


Any surgery to get more lower set brows


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 27, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> Any surgery to get more lower set brows


Botox I herd


----------



## cantbreathe (Mar 8, 2022)

wish you the best bro 
but you didnt mention one which is the most important be NT or your fucked.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 18, 2022)

i have heavy tmj from mewing and chewing


----------

